

Ask HN: Do you (still) use Facebook? - kome

I have a &quot;sociological&quot; interest about facebook use. In my social circle facebook is clearly going out of fashion. I am a guy in his late twenties. Does it happens to you as well?<p>To make this more interesting, please add gender, age (as I did) and perhaps were your friends are &quot;migrating&quot;.
======
zaphar
I'm a male in my late 30's. I do not use facebook. I stopped a while back
because I learned that there are certain things I don't want to know about my
friends and family. Among those things are whether you thought that funny quiz
result was worth sharing, or that you blindly follow the latest idealogue on
whichever side of the political aisle you fall.

I'm much happier not seeing the mundane drivel they mindlessly shared. I know
it's not really representative of who they are and I'm no longer annoyed at
them all the time.

------
loktarogar
Are you perhaps a tech worker with lots of tech friends?

